# 12th week of flower, yet new bud growth?



## sophanox (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys, this is one jack herer girl scrogged in dwc under a 600w hps. She's currently just entered her 12th week of flower, but there seems to be new bud growth everywhere...





(click these pics to enlarge them)





Is this normal? Has anyone seen anything likes this before?

She has been on overdrive for the past week, I was thinking about starting the flush pretty soon, but probably shouldn't if there's all this new growth right?

Thanks for any help, it's much appreciated!


----------



## Mauiwowzie (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like it was done flowering but now it is stretching because you didnt harvest in time. Letting em go too long..

I would say chop em down already but somebody correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 19, 2010)

Too close to the light can make the buds "run".


----------



## sophanox (Apr 19, 2010)

Mauiwowzie said:


> Looks like it was done flowering but now it is stretching because you didnt harvest in time. Letting em go too long..
> 
> I would say chop em down already but somebody correct me if im wrong.


I appreciate you're trying to help mate, but the cannabis plant just dies once the flowering period is over - that's its life cycle complete

The trichomes are still clear as well, I should have mentioned that.

Cheers


----------



## sophanox (Apr 19, 2010)

Barrelhse said:


> Too close to the light can make the buds "run".


I have never heard of that concept, would you care to enlighten me?


----------



## Promitius (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say trim any new bud sites on the bottom of the plant as they will just waste light. clip any that you dont see having potential and just carry on until the trichomes are half cloudy and half amber.


----------



## gooschnitty (Apr 19, 2010)

Promitius said:


> I'd say trim any new bud sites on the bottom of the plant as they will just waste light. clip any that you dont see having potential and just carry on until the trichomes are half cloudy and half amber.



My plant is also late into flowering with 4 new bud shoots off the top of the main cola how could the light being too close have made it do this my 400w is just inches away and i have real dense nugs all the way down to my lower canopy. and its not past harvest because halfway up the Cola is all white pistils still while the lower buds are about 50/50 just been giving water for the last couple weeks thinking of adding a diluted nutrient solution till the top finishes any one have any ideas that make sense?

You local roll it up player


----------



## sophanox (Apr 19, 2010)

gooschnitty said:


> My plant is also late into flowering with 4 new bud shoots off the top of the main cola how could the light being too close have made it do this my 400w is just inches away and i have real dense nugs all the way down to my lower canopy. and its not past harvest because halfway up the Cola is all white pistils still while the lower buds are about 50/50 just been giving water for the last couple weeks thinking of adding a diluted nutrient solution till the top finishes any one have any ideas that make sense?
> 
> You local roll it up player


lol i have been growing for over year and have never heard of buds 'running' away from the light. No offense barrelhse but i think that is utter nonsense!

have you checked your trichomes gooschnitty? 

Also what strain are you growing? Does it have a sativa or even haze phenotype that it may be expressing through a long FP?


----------



## gooschnitty (Apr 19, 2010)

sophanox said:


> lol i have been growing for over year and have never heard of buds 'running' away from the light. No offense barrelhse but i think that is utter nonsense!
> 
> have you checked your trichomes gooschnitty?
> 
> Also what strain are you growing? Does it have a sativa or even haze phenotype that it may be expressing through a long FP?


Trichs are still clear even on the more developed buds. Unknown strain healthy though more indica dominant but with the longer flowering period its got to have some sativa genetics mixed in there somewhere. all i know is the cola is as big as my arm and fist with sparkley dense nugs im happy with it just was curious about my 'crowned' cola


----------



## aficionado (Apr 20, 2010)

I have seen this phenomenon on Super Silver Haze plants that I let get too dry, to a point where there was significant loss in leaf pairs (on a trip to Hawaii and left my girls in the care of a buddy...). Once recovered and hydrated, it grew new buds and leaf sets at the internodes, despite it being well into last stages of flowering and already having somewhat mature calyxes. It was odd, but it ended up ripening close to the same time - albeit delayed as compared to previous grows of the same strain. Outside taking longer, I did not notice anything different from an end product save same irregularly shaped buds.


----------



## WA.medigrow (Apr 22, 2010)

possibly heat stess?


----------



## aficionado (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats what I think happened to the SSH - maybe the same thing here?


----------



## solar (Apr 23, 2010)

i
have encountered this twice before both times were indoor NFT under sodium
and both times it was a winter crop still havent heard a definitive explanation
maybe has something to do with constant temperatures as it only happened in 
winter but could just be co-incidence


----------



## purrrrple (Apr 25, 2010)

Honestly man i usually try not to be too cruel to people in the forums but your plants look terrible. It looks like they were in a 150 degree room and will probably never finish. They look stringy and shitty and stressed and just horrible. If my weed looked like that i'd quit. sorry pal. good luck next time.


----------



## spar2shad (May 16, 2010)

Outdoors we used to call this "carot topping" and it generally happened when the weather would change/get more sun to the plant. What is happening is that every 2 minutes the cannabis plant is deciding wether to go into veg stage or flower. if the enviroment warrants a change then the plant adjusts. Carrot topping is the plant going back to a vegative stage. Your buds will be airy and will not mature unless you fix the enviroment(most likely a light leak during dark hours, no matter how small). The plant needs 12 hours of continues dark in order to bud properly, the light time takes second place. 
I would start mover and visit during dark hours, allowing time for eyes to adjust and fix any leaks.

sorry


----------



## spar2shad (May 16, 2010)

Humidity also plays a roll in the switch....combination of light, temp and humidity control the plants natural stages.
Just my experience.


----------



## Easyleesy (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi

Just thought I would put this picture up as I am experiencing the same issue.
My girl was 6 weeks into flower.i went away for a week (leaving friend incharge).
When I got back she had been unloved and burned from the light!!!!!I moved the light and removed damaged/dead leaves.
After a week and lots of love she came back strong and carried on from where I left her.
We are now 11 weeks into flowering and I have noticed that she getting new growth on top of the 3 main colas (fim approach)
This is my second grow so relatively new here but first 1 was a success.any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Easyleesy said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought I would put this picture up as I am experiencing the same issue.
> My girl was 6 weeks into flower.i went away for a week (leaving friend incharge).
> ...


There's no pic there, unless it's my computer?
Are you getting foxtails? That's what happened to ours when they got heat stress towards the end of flower but when I looked into it a bit more it seemed like some strains do that when they're ready, one person called it "popping" and insisted she didn't harvest until her plants popped.


----------



## Easyleesy (Jun 22, 2016)

No picture dude as just realised it didn't upload!rookie mistake.will pop one up in the morning.
I have harvested her now and currently hang drying.


----------

